# A Sunday morning play



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

9am this morning I got a telephone call ............. "want to go play?". You better believe it!!!! 

I have to say, under normal circumstances, I'd still be out cold at that time on a Sunday morning (especially after a weekend TT meet last weekend that I have yet to recover from ) but the temptation of a play in a Lotus Elise was too much  

















































I have to say I loved it (not for elegant frocks and lady-like entrances and exits ). Hugging the road, not a twitch in sight, pants on fire, grin a mile wide . Didn't look at the dash much cos I was too busy watching the road but when I did, it was obvious that the car liked me, it kept flashing a red light on the rev counter :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Just thought I'd mention it here ............

Thank you to my good friend Glen for the keys (and of course to Murray Motor Company for the test drive :twisted ............. now in a dilema.... but oooooh I do still '_like_' the TT :roll:

Hev x
ps. How do I post video clips? (phobucket not doing what I want I think). You've gotta *hear* it!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

My Brother has one, its like a cheap bird with the IQ of a gnat, good for a blast but I wouldnt want to live with it.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

It's the poor wee car I feel sorry for, Hev. :wink:

So, you going to joining 'Other Marques' soon then.  :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Not yet ..................... who'd be your rep?  

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> Not yet ..................... who'd be your rep?
> 
> Hev x


Aye, but just like you don't have to have a TT to attend a meet, likewise you don't have to have a TT to be a rep. :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Not yet ..................... who'd be your rep?
> ...


very true .............. but as you know all too well, I LURVE my TT 









Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Is that why you thrash the living daylights out of it evertime you get into it?  :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


You don't expect me to be gentle do ya? 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

you did last weekend waiting for us


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


I'll take that as an admission then. :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


Guilty as charged Ma'Lord :twisted:

Trev ~ only cos I was scared we'd *lose* you :lol:

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> Trev ~ only cos I was scared we'd loose you :lol:
> 
> Hev x


I take it you mean 'lose'. :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Trev ~ only cos I was scared we'd loose you :lol:
> ...


  pants!!!!! :roll: - smarty pants .............. if I edit my post, do ya think anyone would notice?

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Don't worry, your secret is safe with me. :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Not what I thought you meant by "A Sunday morning play"


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Thinking about calling the boys at Murray next week for a play in an elise exige!

Part of the same company so he might give me Â£1 off!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Tubbs said:


> Thinking about calling the boys at Murray next week for a play in an elise exige!
> 
> Part of the same company so he might give me Â£1 off!


I got in touch with a BMW garage recently and threatened to consider buying a car from them. They not only didn't offer me Â£1 off, but didn't even get back to me... :roll: :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Tubbs said:


> Thinking about calling the boys at Murray next week for a play in an elise exige!
> 
> Part of the same company so he might give me Â£1 off!


You think they'll be able to find you one......? :wink:


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Sorry guys, im embarassed!

Have got a back log of work just now due to every other bugger having holidays and me being snowed under!

SLG- Looked for cars but struggled with PX price and sourcing the right car at the price,BMW's own demo's were too far away onn price and dont have any at edinburgh, will get back on to it and see if there is anything else out there now.

Brett-Am Â£1000 away on PX like my old boss as that is what CAP is pricing at this month as a clean car, will try a few underwriters! Tried calling 3 dealers to see if their cars were still available but they never returned my calls, edinburgh havent underwriten anything and has nothing like it coming in. Will get back on to it!

Sorry again guys!!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Tubbs said:


> Sorry guys, im embarassed!
> 
> Have got a back log of work just now due to every other bugger having holidays and me being snowed under!
> 
> ...


Pete, I wasn't making any reference to you there, honest! :wink:

ps. on the dunedin site just now looking for the 3 series


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice track day car but I couldn't live with it everyday a tad too basic for my tastes now if I was 17 again........
ps why did Trev need tightening :roll:


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

slg said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys, im embarassed!
> ...


Its ok, need to kick my own ass in to gear and get myself up to date with everything!!

Do you mean the 3 Series Coupe?

If so then we cant have it on the site as its a new car (unregistered) and not allowed to advertise the demo 325Ci until its taken off the road after 3 months as it needs to have had an Approved Used Car check before we can out it on the site!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Tubbs said:


> Sorry guys, im embarassed!
> 
> Have got a back log of work just now due to every other bugger having holidays and me being snowed under!


What could be so difficult about selling BMWs? :wink:

You should try doing my job. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys, im embarassed!
> ...


So do you play dominoes like the BT police? :lol: :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys, im embarassed!
> ...


Which is? (Selling Audi?  )

Was looking at the spec of the M3 but don't think that would be practical either and I can't get excited about the 320d Sport either.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

slg said:


> ps. on the dunedin site just now looking for the 3 series


So, you're not going for a Lexus then?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Tubbs said:


> Am Â£1000 away on PX like my old boss as that is what CAP is pricing at this month as a clean car


Typical dealers......CAP says Â£11,000 *this* month.....never mind that Glass says Â£13,000 for the same car....*next* month CAP says Â£14,000 and Glass says Â£12,950 and guess which one is used by the dealer....hmmm.

There is a good reason why this car is considered too be "off book" by most other dealers that I've spoken to - to few sold each month to have a sensible sample size to base the pricing on. Take a look at Pistonheads and Autotrader and they are priced up at Â£15k - Â£18k for the same car...someone is taking the mick!

And breathe....(BTW not a direct dig at you Pete)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Tubbs said:
> ...


I saw a nice Skoda estate today seriously though not thought of a S4?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

slg said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > What could be so difficult about selling BMWs? :wink:
> ...


I wish!


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

BreTT said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Am Â£1000 away on PX like my old boss as that is what CAP is pricing at this month as a clean car
> ...


Ouch!!! Felt that one!

Im governed by CAP but will try to speak to some guys that only use Glass's to see if i can get a higher bid out of them.

The guys that are bidding you the higher price may be doing so cause they have some fat to play with in the car or want rid of the car they are trying to sell..

The motor trade is a mysterious creature!

Get this one then...

Sold a 2005 55 320d SE Touring in April for Â£20995, customer wants to sell it back to me with 11k more miles this month and it would still retail at Â£20995 by us.

Suppose thats what happens when you sell it to the customer Â£2k cheaper than the cheapest 320d SE touring on the net at the time when you boss tells you to move it on fast!

I love the motor trade, totally weird and wonderful place!


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys, im embarassed!
> ...


No comment! :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hi Hev,

All your thread belong to us :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > ps. on the dunedin site just now looking for the 3 series
> ...


I don't know what's going on anymore! Sleepless nights over cars  Started off at Â£25k, then Â£30k, now at Â£40k and the more I look at the cars on a spreadsheet  the more I don't want to spend Â£40k on a 450h even although it is nice the bootspace is chronic. The GS300 won't suit for the fuel consumption (as most of what I do is back & forward to work through town, short blast on the M74 & off again).

The Merc I quite like is the E class Sport but they are quite rare especially with any decent toys and the BMW 530M Sport is just as rare.

Thoughts are turning to an older M3 (but the fuel issue comes back into play along with space & the fact I'm selling a 3 yr old car to buy a different 3 year old car), an IS 220d SE-L or a Merc C270 CDI Avantgarde.

Thinking the IS as the C Class is getting a facelift next year & the IS has already had one. Some nice toys in the IS aswell.

Sorry Hev, taken this OT but I'm bloody sick of trying to find a car! :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Right Pete - let me know what you are being instructed to "move on fast" and I'll have a look, especially if it is V8 powered... :wink:


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

BreTT said:


> Right Pete - let me know what you are being instructed to "move on fast" and I'll have a look, especially if it is V8 powered... :wink:


Sorry, sold that 650i!!

Actually, it was a bargin, Â£8k cheaper than the new price for a 3 month old demo, still over Â£50k though!

Priced a nice W-2000 M5 today with 40k on the clock!!

That would be a nice motor for you!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Tubbs said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Right Pete - let me know what you are being instructed to "move on fast" and I'll have a look, especially if it is V8 powered... :wink:
> ...


Swapping one W reg for another... :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Go on then, how much at trade?


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

BreTT said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


400bhp not a good enough reason?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Tubbs said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Tubbs said:
> ...


Take it the VANOS has been sorted. Big expense if it goes bang, and 400bhp would make a big bang no doubt.


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

BreTT said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Remember remember the 5th of November, sounds like a good enough date for a good fireworks display from the car as its being cained!

Nice car with full BMW history and no expense spared!

Will get back on with the search for you!


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

BreTT said:


> Go on then, how much at trade?


Luckily i didnt see that! :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

So how much trade? IM me if you like.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

a) Is Eastern Motor Co. part of your group?

b) Have you driven the 330d M Sport Saloon?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Tubbs said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Go on then, how much at trade?
> ...


I said it a little louder further down the thread....do you need it bigger again?


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

slg said:


> a) Is Eastern Motor Co. part of your group?
> 
> b) Have you driven the 330d M Sport Saloon?


No they arent :evil:

Have got one on the road as a demo!

Its 1 month old now so unfortunatly i couldnt let you have it for another 1200 miles and 2 months :?

Nice car though, goes like a train! (unless its from eastern :wink: )


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


What about a BOGOF aswell? :wink:


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

slg said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Tubbs said:
> ...


How about a toy one as the freebie?

Will need to see what happens with it, was shocked by the value, wasnt much more than the CAP on yours Brett.

Think he will possibly keep it for another year or two, has had it from new.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Tubbs said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > a) Is Eastern Motor Co. part of your group?
> ...


Just looked, Eastern have 2


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

slg said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


What they retailing at on their pitch?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Â£29k


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

slg said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


I've got a suggestion. Transfer your budget over to my bank account and I'll guarantee to find you a car within a week.  :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> I've got a suggestion. Transfer your budget over to my bank account and I'll guarantee to find you a car within a week.  :wink:


A week? PAH! I can do it in less than that, and cheaper too...do you need my account details?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Now that sounds like a plan......

(although I've already had offers to use my bank account by some Nigerian businessman - could make me a millionaire!!!)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

slg said:


> Now that sounds like a plan......
> 
> (although I've already had offers to use my bank account by some Nigerian businessman - could make me a millionaire!!!)


Too rich for me...does he want my bank details too?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

What would you suggest for a car then?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

slg said:


> What would you suggest for a car then?


Buying criteria?

Golf clubs + trolley, wife and kids (two? how old?)
Fast and frugal?
Max age? New? Ex-demo?
Budget?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

BreTT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > What would you suggest for a car then?
> ...


 dependant on car - try Â£25k to Â£30k.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Right - let me think...


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Right - let me think...


Hey, I can hear you in Glasgow..... :lol:

Eithr that or it's about to p*ss down.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Look into my eyes, look into my eyes....

What you need, sir, is a two car strategy....a fast, fun (golf club carrying) BMW and a sensible family car...now what would I suggest....

GOT IT!

I know someone that is selling a BMW Z3M Coupe which you can get two sets of clubs, two trolleys and one passenger into....what this car says about you? Virile weekend warrior. Not past it and ready for the carpet slippers yet. Man about town. All the girls will want you.

Second car? How about a diesel Skoda Octavia - fast, frugal and ideal for the wife and kids.

Look into my eyes, look into my eyes... :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Look into my eyes, look into my eyes....
> 
> What you need, sir, is a two car strategy....a fast, fun (golf club carrying) BMW and a sensible family car...now what would I suggest....
> 
> ...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Nice of you mob to keep my thread at the top .................. but bugger off to your own thread :lol:

Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hmmm.....tumbleweed....


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Hmmm.....tumbleweed....


 :lol: - see what you start when you post weeds! ................. I have not laughed so hard for a while!!!!

Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Still tumbleweed then....see.... :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

<groan>

Hev


----------

